# Petition No 10. Motorhome Parking *NOW ON LINE*Link 1st post



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all,
After a discussion :evil: with a local authority car park attendant (revenue collector) over the parking of my motor home I have drafted an e petition to no 10 in the hope they will publish it so that we can make our feelings known. This is it:

We the undersigned petition the Prime Minister to Make Local
Authorities throughout United Kingdom allocate 'Motorhome Only'
Spaces in Local Authority Car parks

Motor home users pay their Road Tax, pay their insurance, MOT
their vehicles and I hope are law abiding citizens. Many are
retired or approaching retirement and have a lot of money to
spend in your towns and villages. However when it comes to
parking our vehicles on local authority car parks we are in the
main locked out, restricted by height barriers or penalised for
having larger than average vehicles. If we take up two car park
spaces we pay two charges. This does not stop local parking
wardens issuing fixed penalty tickets because they state we are
not parking our vehicles within the confines of a parking bay.
Many of us would love to visit and shop in the local town or
village whilst touring the country in the summer months but are
stopped from doing so by the lack of provision from the local
authorities. Let us park on your car parks and we will spend
money in your shops and contribute to your economy

I am now waiting for confirmation that they will publish my petition
So please keep a look out and if you feel that I am right then back my view. I will let you all know if and when they put it on their website

edited location:-
http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome/


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Hope springs eternal. Best of luck though.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done. I'll be signing when it's live  

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

me to :lol: about time us motorhomers got something done about parking situation for us


Jacquie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A good idea even if some think petitions are a waste of time. At least it will help raise the profile of the problem if nothing else.

peedee


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi banjobob59

Will sign when its live.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

You can certainty count me in 

Steve F


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we will also sign it, even theough we only take up 1 space (small motorhome) if you are paying for 2 spaces then the little Hitlers should leave you alone, we went to Heysham Village but couldnt find anywere to park, (the car park had height barriers) so we went somewhere else, they lost out on our shopping spree. When will they ever learn. (that reminds me of a song) Oh Well it was their loss, we spent our money elsewhere. I really don't see the sense in height barriers who aren they trying to keep out? Anne


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for starting the ball rolling. I do hope that it is taken up by the PM's office. I for one will be signing, and will encourage others to do so. 
John


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

will keep a watch but poast again if and when and suggest it be a stickie

good luck


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Morning All

A good idea but!!!!!!!!!?????????

You could have put in a paragraph that some(many?) of us try to do the majority of our trips in mainland Europe and next favorite Scotland.

Even in countries like (DK) and (NL) where "wild" camping is not allowed 
parking is easier ,campsites excellent and generally less expensive.

Best of luck....keep us posted as to where to sign the petition.

Ken...with Wanderwagon3


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*When Live Will Sign*

Advise us when Live and agree should be a sticky.

Who is the MHF Statistician?

Why not get a Database and members record their european spending over 2007. Then I am sure the MHF statistician can do some jiggery pokery and get a valid financial figure for money spent by all UK motorhomers in Europe.

This may get some of the local councils at least interested in 'Lost revenue'

January is a good time to start this as we don't have to try and remember back too far.

Just an Idea!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'll sign this when it's up.

I think local authorities put up height barriers because they do not want - shall we say " undesirables"- parking for long periods.

From observation most of the car parks that have barriers and are pay and display have got a supervisor on site. Could he not be given the authority to open the barrier for bona fide motorhomes ? If the driver were given a piece of paper stating that he is not allowed to overnight then it would be no hassle to get him out if he did try to overstay.

In Oxford the Redbridge Park and Ride has a ( small) dedicated daytime parking area for motorhomes. You have to go to the office to get the gate open to get in however. The rest of the car park has height barriers.

G


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Hi banjobob59, great idea.
We suffered at Mablethorpe in late October a couple of years ago, got a parking ticket for £50 (£25 if paid in so many days). It was a sunday morning and the car park was empty. Was told on the ticket that motor home parking was at a supermarket car park which was in the outskirts of the town, which meant a very long walk just to get to the beach. Paid the fine and sent the local authority a letter of complaint but never heard a thing.
If we park anywhere now where we are at all unsure, we ring the number on the bottom of the pay and display board and clarify with them what we are doing, also take their name just in case.

Will sign when its live.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*And another thing*

Yep count me in.

A couple of years ago I telephoned a campsite in Woolacombe and asked if they had room for two 30 foot RV's "Yes, not a problem but you will have to pay two pitch fees" Ok I thought, Bank Holiday weekend, taking up space etc, balanced against the argument of a car and caravan etc but thought " Bugger it" we wanted to go to Woolacombe, I had drawn the short straw and had been left to organise it so I agreed.

Gave names and address's and reg numbers and then asked what pitch numbers only to be told

"Oh no, there is no pitch numbers, you will be parking in the field behind the camp as all of the pitches are now static's!"

They really expected us to pay for four pitches to park two motorhomes in a empty field! :evil:

I explained that I would rather rub my dangly bits with a broken brick than ever go to a site with such a rip off attitude! And I own a campsite!


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*and me*

We'll sign it..all five of us


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there,

We'll sign it. I don't believe the government will ever act on public opinion. Over the decades, I've yet to see any evidence that they do, but you still have to make the point.

Maybe we should make the point loudly and often, as Malcolm X said, the squeaky wheek gets the oil.

desertsong


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Thanks for encouragment.*

Sounds like I am not the only one cheesed off with being treated like a second class citizen. Hopefully will get a reply from no 10 next week and will let everyone know if they will run my petition. They say that if I get more than a hundred signatures then I will get an official (?) response from the Prime Ministers office. I know that the government a have a lot more important things to worry about than car park spaces for motor homes but if we keep knocking on no 10's door then some may just open it. I have been told that one of the cabinet is a keen caravaner. Perhaps we could get her on our side. My next move is to go to my local MP's surgery and canvas his views on the issue. ( Do I sound like Victor Meldrew ). Will be back when I get a reply from No 10. Bye All :lol:


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*PS Forgot to mention*

If the petition doesn't work then we should all drive to London in our Motorhomes on a Monday morning in rush hour traffic and then they will see congestion. (Only joking couldn't afford the congestion charge) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

As a local town councillor, I know that* parking has nothing whatsoever to do with the government *and although I am all for raising the profile of the lack of parking for motorhomes I doubt that even if it is published it will have the slightest effect. What is needed is emails to your own local authority, whose responsibility it is, asking them what facilities they offer.
Ask them 
1) What carparks take MH's?
2) Are there any height barriers?
3) If two bays are used is it O.K. to buy two tickets.
4) Do they have Park & Ride and if not why not?

Don't ask about overnight parking. Turns them right off.
You will be surprised at the results you get and if all the members did this then the profile would definitely be raised. I know our local district council do take notice of requests for parking info and I have emailed quite a few others with positive responses.

Have a look at this site and if you find the info you get is useful to others, let the author know.
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/ being run by Graham Hadfield.

If you take your laptop with you then download the site and you can then look up the facilities where ever you are.
I have found this site invaluable and the more info the better for us all.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jiohn
Sound advice indeed and thanks for that. Whilst not wishing to decry the work done towards the petition, a local "crusade" would surely have more effect. 

I think most of us are awarte of, and grateful to "GJH" for his work on motorhome parking. Hios site is on my lappy "favourites"!


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello 2kias,

Great reply, a constructive reply even, with very useful information. However, there's a wee fly in the ointment. It's only good information if you write to your local council and you get a result, but what if you want to park elsewhere other than where you live? Are we supposed to write to every local council in case we pass their way sometime? 

The original point for the petition is a good one, i.e., we are behaving in a legal, responsible manner, we pay our taxes, road, fuel, council etc and we expect to be able, like any other reasonable person, to park in a reasonable responsible manner when we arrive.

I also know that loca councils feel under the cosh and rather impotent in as much as they are already bludgeoned by requests they cannot fulfill and then people just go abvoe their heads anyway to district or county level and laugh at them.
Nonetheless 2kias, a step in the right direction.

desertsong


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi desertsong

You have misunderstood me. I suggested that if everyone emailed *their own local council* then that could well cover all of them. I think there 1000's of members on this forum from all over the country.
If a few people email the same local council then so be it. We wanted to raise the profile didn't we?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Whoops! Computer died half way through posting.


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Good that got the debate going*

Nice to see a reaction from someone who serves on a local council. Now all we need are more councilors to read either this forum or my petition (If it is published) and perhaps they will realize that they are losing revenue on both car parking charges and the spending potential of the time and cash rich motor home user. If someone, just some in government sees the potential in opening this country up to tourists who use caravans/motor homes maybe they will encourage, not order local government to open up their car parks and maybe set up French style aires then the tourist industry can only benefit instead of us all packing our bags, moving out of the country and taking our money with us. 'Would the last decent person to leave the country Please turn the lights out.'


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I'm all for it banjobo59, good luck.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Thanks for encouragment.*



banjobob59 said:


> ...I know that the government a have a lot more important things to worry about than car park spaces for motor homes ...


Exactly why your petition might get an airing.

There are so many things that the Government don't want to talk about that (apparently) innocuous items, which are not their responsibility anyway, can be encouraged for the diversionary effect.

Long live democracy- but where is it ?


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Hello Petition Now on line ****PLEASE VOTE*****

Hello All here is the link, please visit and give it your vote. Thanks Jim
http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome

Anyone know how I make this a sticky?


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thats me all signed up.
Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've voted, and put this up as a sticky. Go for it lads & lasses!

Don't forget to respond to the e-mail, or your vote won't register.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

All signed up - let's hope somebody takes a little bit of notice!

Keith S


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Petition*

That's me on.

Hope it does some good.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just signed it, But only 17 so far, come on we got nothing to loose. You never know it might make a difference.

Richard....

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have signed and clicked the link in the email.
Cheers Sid


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

signed it today.

Now the wait begins!


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Number 21*

21st signatory..if only I were still that young!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Wonder if Nuke could email the link to all our members!? Might help with the response.
Ian


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Signed up as number 23

Brian


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi the liberal mp opik lembit is a motorhomer i seen him in motorcaravan magazine :wink: >>>>>MP<<<<<

worth a email :arrow:

ray


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I've signed it just now.

Perhaps if we all offered the PM the loan of our vans for his holidays it might be looked at sympathetically.

I'd be honoured ( hopefully )

Denboy


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Just a comment for Oggies

Gill and me, went to Mablethorpe in the summer for the day, as we were staying at Woodthorpe Hall.Just along the coast.
We were dirceted to a car/coach park on the right hand side of the road going down to the beach. Smart clean toilets AND 2 bays for motorhomes. Not sure which car park you went to, but please don't be put off Lincolnshire.
If you ever come to Cleethorpes, there are some lovely spots along the front, you have to pay a car park fee, but if you go along the front to the Cleethorpes coast light railway station, you have grass area to park on, a superb chineese restaurant, a multiplex cinema, ten pin bowling the railway,a lovely lake to walk around thats full of migrant birds, why does everyone laugh at the name Cleethorpes and all for a day car park ticket...NO height restrictions either. Hope this is of some help (no I don't work for the council or even live there) LOL !!
Paul


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

signed up
and clicked on link
n0 26 i think 
lets get a lot more


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Have noticed on the petition that people have only signed up singly, don't know if it makes any difference but we have both signed up to it.


Chris


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi signed emailed lembit what the heck :wink: 

ray


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

GillnPaul

Thank you for your post, we will certainly go to mablethorpe again, i love the beach there. I used to go to Cleethorpes alot when I was younger, lived at Nettleton near Caistor ! My sister still lives at Caistor.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

*petition*

signed it the wife & I


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

That's me done as well and also now posted on Motorhome-List. Anyone else going to post on other forums :?: 

Paul


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

10pm on Tuesday - we're no 41, so almost half-way there.

Keep it coming

Gordon


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Both signed

Roger and Sandra


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Signed Number 47

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Signed up 

Frank


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

signed it no 58, doing well so far


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Just added my name to the list.

Terry.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep!! Another signature,

desertsong


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm on. No. 77 (Sunset Strip)

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I am after you Gerald.
Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We are currently (with85 signatures) about the 350th largest petition.

Come on we must do better than that no one is going to look at it until it has a couple of thousand signatures.

The petition to make frisbees a 2012 Olympic sport has 151 signatures  we are more important than that surely.

Can anyone think up ways of getting people on MHF to sign? We have enough members to get this into the top 50 currently 1700 signatures or the top 10 about 9000

Frank


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Petition No 10. Motorhome Parking *NOW ON LINE*Link 1st*



banjobob59 said:


> Hello all,
> After a discussion :evil: with a local authority car park attendant (revenue collector) over the parking of my motor home I have drafted an e petition to no 10 in the hope they will publish it so that we can make our feelings known. This is it:
> .....................


Thats me on at No 91


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Get in there & sign up everybody - we need to get higher up the list


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,
I have just signed it, keep it going 

cavaqueen


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Thats my name added.

Lampie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> We are currently (with85 signatures) about the 350th largest petition.


102 sigs, about 330th. Slowly, slowly ....

Gerald


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello All,
Response going well so far but hope it will pick up as time goes on. I plan on writing to a number of motorhome mags in the hope they will print my letter and drum up more support. I hope by setting up this petition I haven't trod on anyones toes, if I have I apologize. I was just annoyed after my conversation :evil: with the car park warden. If anyone was wandering what happens on closure of petition, I took this from the no 10 website.
***************************
What will happen to my petition once it is finished? 
Once your petition has closed, provided there are 100 signatures or more, it will usually be passed to officials who work for the Prime Minister in Downing Street, or sent to the relevant Government department for a response.

Every person who signs such a petition will receive an email detailing the Government's response to the issues raised.

*******************************

Regards Jim.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*parking*

Hi all Just signed hope all goes well Jeff.............


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Steph and I now signed up, hope it bears fruit!!!!


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

My name added but I hope you don't mind. I also sent the link and an explanation to all my friends in my address book. They are always getting their ears bent on this issue so I put down if they agree please sign. Up to now two have done. More to go.
Best of luck with it.
John


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Petition*

Signed up hope it is fruitfull, best of luck and thanks for trying.
Tony


----------



## B33bl3br0x (Oct 31, 2006)

I've signed. Let's hope it gets some results.

Does anyone know of any of these petitions that have had any effect?

David.


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Signed up today.

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We've just overtaken banning non-energy efficient lightbulbs but have a long way to go.


regards Frank


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

My signature added.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Great if they listen, however I'll sign up. 
Another thought crossed my mind why don't we do it the French way, all meet up and blockade the ports. Then we could get our cause into the national papers. :twisted:


----------



## DaveandTina (Aug 24, 2005)

Added my name this morning


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Petition No 10*

Just added my name, good luck with the petition.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats me done and the wife. Keep your fingers crossed that it has some effect. Nothing more annoying than trying to find somewhere to park the MH and finding nothing but obstacles put in your way.

Phil


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Have signed - lets hope it gets somewhere.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Great - we have passed the "Keep HP sauce in Britain" petition 

but 

we need another 30 just to get past

"enter Ultimate Frisbee in to the 2012 olympics" :roll:

A very long way to go.

Regards Frank


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi..... just echo that we have hundreds of motorhomers so
come on sign up !!!!!!no point being half hearted

ray


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well with 170 signatures we have moved up the list a bit but to get higher than

"recognise Jedi Knights as a religion on par with Christianity, Islam and other beliefs" 

we need 10 more signatures = tell your friends 

Regards Frank

(by the way we signed even though we don't need the facilty - my van fits on a normal size parking space although lifting (pun intended) height bans would be useful)


----------



## 102571 (Jan 22, 2007)

I see a problem that will happen, as I also own a motorbike quite often me and my wife find that car drivers will park in the space that is intended only for bikes.
It will happen with spaces that is intended only for motorhomes, purely because there is not enough room for us all, and the revenue collected for the smaller car is far more inportant.

Money gragging councils again... :evil: 
Keith.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Can it not be mentioned (linked) on any of the other motor home websites, or has this already been done.


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Blackbird-biker said:


> I see a problem that will happen, as I also own a motorbike quite often me and my wife find that car drivers will park in the space that is intended only for bikes.
> It will happen with spaces that is intended only for motorhomes, purely because there is not enough room for us all, and the revenue collected for the smaller car is far more inportant.
> 
> Money gragging councils again... :evil:
> Keith.


If Motorhome spaces are allocated then any other vehicle parking within a bay would be committing offence and would therefore get a parking ticket. Regards Jim


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

TheOggies said:


> Can it not be mentioned (linked) on any of the other motor home websites, or has this already been done.


Of course these petitions are open to everyone so we just need to make as many as possilble know about it.

I posted on motorhome list but no-one added any comments so others could bump it up on there. There are lots of other MH places where we could raise interest. I would be surprised if we can't top 3000.

Get posting everyone :!:

Paul


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Caravan Club Contacted*

I have just emailed a letter to the Caravan Club in the hope that they will publish it and the internet link in their next magazine issue.  
Regards Jim


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

My signature has brought the total up to 201



> I have just emailed a letter to the Caravan Club in the hope that they will publish it and the internet link in their next magazine issue.
> Regards Jim


Caravan Club interested in motorhomes, you must be joking, they will see this as motorhomes trying to get something caravaners can not.

Ralph


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well we are now starting to roll we are on the fifth page of petitions on the site near the top and although there are still some daft petitions ahead of us

for example we need another 20 or so to overtake

"Protect the teaching of creationism and other religious beliefs in all schools"

but we have taken some big scalps along the way for example we have more signatures than 
"Guarentee The Necessary Funding To Enable Every Citizen Of This Nation To Have Access To An NHS Dentist Inside Their Local Area Within The Lifetime Of The Next Parliament"

Regards Frank


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> Caravan Club interested in motorhomes, you must be joking, they will see this as motorhomes trying to get something caravaners can not.
> 
> Ralph


Still worth a try and an opportunity for the CC to prove otherwise!!!!

peedee


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

My husband has just signed it too, every little helps

cavqueen


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I've signed. Well done!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now halfway down the forth page of active petitions nearly 300 signatures and there are only 180 petitions in front of this one. Not bad when you conside there were 2500 ahead of us when this was started.

Regards Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Up to 306, special thanks to the England family (see list of signatories),

keep em coming :wink:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Count me in,
Norman


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

well done banjo bob

will it make a difference ? well at least we tried and thats better than just moaning about it.
have signed petition, Ian will do the same tomorrow, then we'll both do it again with any other email addresses we no longer use but might still be active, then we will pester friends and family............
if someone is prepared to do the work the least we can do is all take 2 minutes to add our names.

ps. I saw a great thing on a french version of this site ( will dig it up later ) it was a shopping bag with a big logo of a MH on the side saying something like " motorhomers supporting local commerce "
what do you think ?
or maybe we should all carry a small pile of little flyers to hand over to that lovely butcher, baker, deli that we spotted while passing through a town and stopped to shop in.........saying 
" I really liked your produce, will be mentioning it to my fellow motorhomers, but could I just say it was rather difficult finding somewhere to park and other motorhomers on holiday, with small fridges needing to be stocked regularly, and wanting to give their custom to places like yours, might not bother if they can't find somewhere to park"

just an idea.....
happy travels
Kathy


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Signed & confirmed.

The petition site is a good idea, but I wonder if the government takes any notice of it???


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well I notice they do answer many of them. Be intersting to see what they say about this one. I hope they don't wash their hands of it and pass the buck onto the local councils.

peedee


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Even if we don't get the response we want from either the government or local authorities we have at least raised the issue and that cannot be a bad thing. My main concern when I park on a carkpark and pay for two spaces is that I return to find a fixed penalty ticket stuck to my windscreen. The problem is that most parking wardens are not allowed to show initiative and are told by their managers to ticket anything that violates the parking regs. If we can just get that one small concession that we can use two bays (and pay for them) without fear of being penalised


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

Signed and sealed.

I am just waiting for my e mail from them.

I must add however that motorhome parking around Lake Garda is absolutely terrible. As far as I am aware, only Sirmione has parking CLOSE to the town centre. In Desenzano, you have to park up a hill, with the coaches, Maderno carpark has a height barrier - the list is endless.

Russell


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

*Parking*

Just added my signature.

Fingers crossed someone takes notice.

Well done banjobob for organising the petition.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Up to 355 just now, come on everybody who hasn't put their name on yet

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Seems to be a bit stuck in the middle of page 4 ie petitions 151 to 200 we need another 1400 signatures to get on the front page but only 15 would get us past

"Recognise Pagan Handfast ceremonies as a legal marriage between two people"

Come on what harm can it do sign up (there are 300 odd guests on here at the moment that would get us well into page 3) go to the link >HERE<

Regards frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Quote from Sallytraffic

"Recognise Pagan Handfast ceremonies as a legal marriage between two people" 

I always thought it was recognised, but perhaps that's only in Butlins Bognor on a saturday night


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Just added our signature
Lets hope something comes of it

Regards
R/M


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Quote from Sallytraffic
> 
> "Recognise Pagan Handfast ceremonies as a legal marriage between two people"
> 
> I always thought it was recognised, but perhaps that's only in Butlins Bognor on a saturday night


Trouble is the pagans keep signing as well

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We are now starting to slip ie ones that we overtook are now getting more signatures you cant stand still more signers needed

Frank


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

388 now but the site is "busy" and couldn't add my signature - try again was the cry!


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

hi just signed i was waiting for the email to arrive but it went straight in the junk folder 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Perhaps you've screwed the filter down too much. I wonder how much other stuff you are losing?

Regards frank


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

i think your right frank there was some replies from other forums in there :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seems to have gone quiet - up to 423


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Huuuuh - Have I missed something here :?:

I look at the petition every now and then by putting 'motorhome petition' into Google and reading the top result. I've just done that a few minutes ago and see the petition has *8 * signatures :!: :!: :!: :!:

On investigation I now see two petitions with the same wording. I promise I've not been drinking tonight - not even a coffee :!:

Seems to be one called motorhome and another motorhomeparking. I think I do need a drink now.

Paul


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

baldlygo said:


> Huuuuh - Have I missed something here :?:
> 
> I look at the petition every now and then by putting 'motorhome petition' into Google and reading the top result. I've just done that a few minutes ago and see the petition has *8 * signatures :!: :!: :!: :!:
> 
> ...


Why not use the link in the first post

Regards frank


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Why not use the link in the first post


I usually have MHF latest post view and this one had dropped off the radar so its easier to just type it into my Google bar.

The second motorhomeparking petition is presumably created recently because the closing date is 2nd August

Paul


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Duplicate e petition*

I have seen the duplicate e petition from D Watkins. The wording of the petition is exactly the same as mine. I have emailed 10 Downing Street web team and asked them to removed the latest petition. If we are running two identical petitions alongside each other this will reduce the impact (if any)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

stuck on 498 

can we get over 500? Link is below

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome/


----------



## 101063 (Sep 21, 2006)

I've added one more....


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

annetony said:


> I really don't see the sense in height barriers who aren they trying to keep out? Anne


I will support this of course but have to admit that the people they are trying to keep out, especially in Heysham is me with my artics based there. SORRY

suzy


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Signed a while back and have just checked.

Only 714 signatories.

We can do better than that.

BUMP!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Petition*

That's me on.

716 signatures now.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

bump.

Only 769.

Come on!


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

*MH Petition*

Maybe I am being cynical but if we can have 2746 people reply to 'The last person to post' surely we can get more than 769 to sign the petition

Keith

Edit as an afterthought anyone got a spam address list? 8)


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I've tried to use my van for work travel away from home to save on hotel bills whilst waiting to go off for an extended trip and generally managed to find somewhere to park during the day.

However, these tended to be out of town or edge of motorway type parking areas near to Business Parks so not a lot of use to the average traveller unless there are good public transport links.

Maybe an answer is to provide these links as it is rare that these parking areas get filled up unless it is a Meadowhall or somewhere like that.

Brian


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Signed up.
I was number 914-slow but sure.
This is but a small proportion of MHF subscribers.
Is this not worth a mention in the monthly newletter? (My apologies if it already has been and I missed it)
The single biggest factor in my choice of new motorhome has been that of parking, as I do not intend to invest a large sum of money in a MH and then leave it stationary and unused for large parts of the year.
Paul


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

If everyone added a MH friendly Parking Place to the campsite map, we would be doing something to help ourselves, it would then make it easier for all of us to be able to get out more in our vans  .

It was only 201 when I signed.

Ralph


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nearly end of petition and we have only managed to collect just over 1100 signatures. I cannot believe that we have managed to collect so few, surely there are people on this forum who would like the convenience of parking in the local town or village car park without the fear of getting a parking ticket.

FOR ALL NON SIGNERS FOLLOW THIS LINK.
http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome/


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Signed 1195 sorry it took so long!

Suzanne


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

banjobob59 said:


> Nearly end of petition and we have only managed to collect just over 1100 signatures. I cannot believe that we have managed to collect so few, surely there are people on this forum who would like the convenience of parking in the local town or village car park without the fear of getting a parking ticket.
> 
> FOR ALL NON SIGNERS FOLLOW THIS LINK.
> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Motorhome/


hi apathy strikes again :roll:

ray


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Cannot think how I missed this previously. All signed up.
Ian


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Petition No 10. Motorhome Parking*

Having just signed my name to the list. I notice some pleasant person has the name " all people named in this list need to learn how to drive."
Now that really helps the cause.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Both Kieth and I have now signed up. Sorry missed the post before.  

Kath


----------



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, both just signed up.

Pete and Di


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I missed this one and have just signed 
Number 1,219

Karl


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

If this forum has over 15000 members and not all motorhomers are members of this site then why have only 1374 people signed a petition that can only be a benefit to us. Do people think petitons are a waste of time or has apathy set in.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*motorhome parking petition*

Greetings,

Is this the same petition? it has only 78 names at the moment and it expires on the 2nd of August? anyway I have signed it: >petition<


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*Petition*

Hi just signed up a bit late just back from a little trip to France very nice \/


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

banjobob59 said:


> Do people think petitons are a waste of time or has apathy set in.


I don't think it's apathy but with this gov. a waste of time..

This country is anti motorhome, France and Germany embrace and provide for us, they put our country to shame.

In the UK, sites are over priced, high barriers prevent us shopping, steep car parking fees at NT beauty spots, non existent safe over night stops, not to mention fuel costs. 
My cash will be spent where I'm made welcome.. rant over. :evil:


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Blair (and I think Brown will be worse) is well capable of ignoring 2 million who signed the anti road charges petition, so frankly I think the chances of anyone taking any notice of this are nil.

I signed it anyway.


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*e mail petition*

hi all just spotted it and have also signed it jaks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Petition*

Already signed it as have over 1,400 others!

Trev


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

The petition has ended with a grand total of 1,646 signatures. To all those who signed the petition Thankyou. 
I cannot see the government even considering the proposal with so few signatures. 
To the remaining 14,677 members of MHF Can I ask why you did not think of signing the petition, or perhaps you could leave it to other members of the forum to reply to this question. 
Sorry if I sound annoyed but if we do not bring matters like this to the government then we have no right to winge and moan when we have no where to park our motorhomes or even worse get a parking ticket. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

banjobob59 said:


> Sorry if I sound annoyed but if we do not bring matters like this to the government then we have no right to winge and moan when we have no where to park our motorhomes or even worse get a parking ticket. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


As Sailor mentioned previously it is easy for the government to ignore these petitions. Also, whinging and moaning does no good as it is too easy for the targets of such actions to dismiss it.

I would suggest that an alternative, constructive, approach for people wishing to promote parking for motorhomes might be to gather information from councils like Canterbury & St Edmondsbury about the advantages of providing motorhome parking and then to present that information to their own local authorities as evidence that it would be beneficial to those councils to adopt a similar regime.

In the meantime, if you want to find out where you can actually park check my web site (below).

Graham


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GJH said:


> [
> 
> I would suggest that an alternative, constructive, approach for people wishing to promote parking for motorhomes might be to gather information from councils like Canterbury & St Edmondsbury about the advantages of providing motorhome parking and then to present that information to their own local authorities as evidence that it would be beneficial to those councils to adopt a similar regime.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, Graham, our local council is totally ignorant of what motorhomers can bring to an area by visiting, and by putting barriers on all virtually all their car parks, they are excluding us. I wrote to them last year with no effect; I will follow this up with references to Canterbury & Bury St Edmunds and other places that provide dedicated spaces for Motorhomes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

bognormike said:


> our local council is totally ignorant of what motorhomers can bring to an area by visiting, and by putting barriers on all virtually all their car parks, they are excluding us. I wrote to them last year with no effect; I will follow this up with references to Canterbury & Bury St Edmunds and other places that provide dedicated spaces for Motorhomes.


Well done for writing. From what they told me, Arun council is not the worst in the country but nowhere near the best.

I hope you get a better result when you approach them again - but I fear you'll be one of very few who take up my suggestion.

Graham


----------

